# 3 Compartment Sinks



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Didn't want to take up another thread. What do you use for the drains? I have been using (overpriced) :laughing: T&S twist lock strainers. I have noticed they don't lift very high and I have been getting complaints on the sinks draining slow. I do not like CHG because T&S parts do not fit it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

check out the zurn twist drains you might be able to get them cheaper. I think Encore makes them too.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Chicago's are decent. 
oops, never mind, you don't like them.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Rando said:


> Chicago's are decent.
> oops, never mind, you don't like them.


CHG is component hardware group. Chicago is usually much more expensive for everything. 

Zurn has a warehouse here in NC for their brass division. I will check them out.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Try Wolverine.


----------

